# Barbara Stöckl - Moderatorin Österreich nippelt 30x



## maximo1 (5 Okt. 2010)




----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2010)

Ich mag ihren Dialekt


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2010)

:thx: dir für Barbara


----------



## schneeberger (5 Okt. 2010)

Nette Alpen in der Republik Österreich.
:thumbup:


----------



## bandybandy (3 Mai 2011)

die gefällt mir auf jedenfall sehr genau wie ingrid turnherr


----------



## takeru (5 Mai 2011)

wow :thx:


----------



## neman64 (5 Mai 2011)

:thx: für die tollen Nippelbilder von Barbara


----------



## SuWi (6 Mai 2011)

Ganz schön schön die Frau Stöckl!


----------



## starliner (16 Mai 2011)

nice!


----------



## realsacha (5 Juli 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich mag ihren Dialekt




*und ich ihre Nippel...*



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich mag ihren Dialekt




Ich auch, finde die Ösis eh Spitzte


----------



## Jone (6 Juli 2012)

:thx: schön


----------



## vostein (6 Juli 2012)

sehr sehr schön, da bekommt man den richtigen Vorgeschmack auf den Österreichurlaub.


----------



## harrymudd (7 Juli 2012)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Motor (9 Juli 2012)

ist ihr denn wirklich so kalt,danke


----------



## bst5 (22 Sep. 2012)

sehr nett !


----------



## sundaymorning (23 Sep. 2012)

:thumbup: sehr sexy, danke :thumbup:


----------



## jurjii (25 Sep. 2012)

danke
hallo weiter so


----------



## tunichgut (25 Sep. 2012)

:thx:, gefällt mir


----------



## tori123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Tu Felix Austria


----------



## horstvonhinten (25 Sep. 2012)

nett, sehr nett.


----------



## iceman191 (29 März 2013)

Danke für die Bilder, ist wirklich ne schöne Frau!


----------



## Sarafin (29 März 2013)

sehr sehr schön:thx:


----------



## rotmarty (27 Jan. 2014)

Die Nippel stechen ja gleich durch!!!


----------



## panter50 (17 Mai 2015)

sehr schön bitte mehr


----------



## yourmaster29 (27 Mai 2015)

Danke für die Nippel!


----------



## martin39 (27 Mai 2015)

Netter Schnappschß :thx:


----------



## venedig2000 (27 Mai 2015)

Diese Spendengala war sicher ein Erfolg, zumindest optisch:thx:


----------



## willi winzig (28 Mai 2015)

Da wars wohl recht kühl.:dancing::WOW::thx:


----------



## PeteConrad (9 Juli 2015)

Danke für diese Bilder!


----------



## Thomas111 (9 Juli 2015)

Geil, danke dafür!!!!


----------



## watcherin (13 Sep. 2017)

Schöne Frau, schöne Bilder. Danke


----------

